# 2010 280Rs For Sale



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. *Updated PRICE 20500.00 This is 2010 with electric rear slide.*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Might want to post the location of the RV.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Might want to post the location of the RV.
[/quote]

His first post on Outbackers says VA/NC area.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Might want to post the location of the RV.
[/quote]

His first post on Outbackers says VA/NC area.
[/quote]
Good point.... I am on the border of NC/VA in the hampton Roads area. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Sean, good luck with the sale. A buddy of mine just called me today and said he had a friend who was interested in getting an Outback and wanted to know where I got mine. I mentioned your 280rs, not sure if he's looking for a toyhauler or not. Hope it all works out, try to enjoy Hawaii.









Brad


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

bradnjess said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Sean, good luck with the sale. A buddy of mine just called me today and said he had a friend who was interested in getting an Outback and wanted to know where I got mine. I mentioned your 280rs, not sure if he's looking for a toyhauler or not. Hope it all works out, try to enjoy Hawaii.









Brad
[/quote]
Thanks Brad. I wish I wernt going but thats why they call them orders.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Sean, good luck with the sale. A buddy of mine just called me today and said he had a friend who was interested in getting an Outback and wanted to know where I got mine. I mentioned your 280rs, not sure if he's looking for a toyhauler or not. Hope it all works out, try to enjoy Hawaii.









Brad
[/quote]
Thanks Brad. I wish I wernt going but thats why they call them orders.
[/quote]
Well, Still for sale.....I have used it once now and it is great. I am moving in late May and really do need this gone. Any interest let me know.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Sean, good luck with the sale. A buddy of mine just called me today and said he had a friend who was interested in getting an Outback and wanted to know where I got mine. I mentioned your 280rs, not sure if he's looking for a toyhauler or not. Hope it all works out, try to enjoy Hawaii.









Brad
[/quote]
Thanks Brad. I wish I wernt going but thats why they call them orders.
[/quote]
Well, Still for sale.....I have used it once now and it is great. I am moving in late May and really do need this gone. Any interest let me know.
[/quote]
I am reducing the price to $23000.00. If there is any interest lets talk.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. Sean


Sean, good luck with the sale. A buddy of mine just called me today and said he had a friend who was interested in getting an Outback and wanted to know where I got mine. I mentioned your 280rs, not sure if he's looking for a toyhauler or not. Hope it all works out, try to enjoy Hawaii.









Brad
[/quote]
Thanks Brad. I wish I wernt going but thats why they call them orders.
[/quote]
Well, Still for sale.....I have used it once now and it is great. I am moving in late May and really do need this gone. Any interest let me know.
[/quote]
I am reducing the price to $23000.00. If there is any interest lets talk.
[/quote]
Well no interest as of yet how about 21500. I really do need to sell so I dont have to store it for 2 years. Please let me know if the price is too high or if there really is no interest. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A couple suggestions. First, have you tried Craig's list and RV websites(like RVUSA)? I've gotten several leads off of each on my sale.

Second, around here there are some consignment lots. They charge you a fee per 6 month period, plus take a commission on the sale, but it's an option as it provides for storage.

Option 3 is if you like the trailer, get a good cover and pay for storage.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan said:


> A couple suggestions. First, have you tried Craig's list and RV websites(like RVUSA)? I've gotten several leads off of each on my sale.
> 
> Second, around here there are some consignment lots. They charge you a fee per 6 month period, plus take a commission on the sale, but it's an option as it provides for storage.
> 
> Option 3 is if you like the trailer, get a good cover and pay for storage.


Thanks for all the ideas. I will be putting it on CL in the morning.


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> A couple suggestions. First, have you tried Craig's list and RV websites(like RVUSA)? I've gotten several leads off of each on my sale.
> 
> Second, around here there are some consignment lots. They charge you a fee per 6 month period, plus take a commission on the sale, but it's an option as it provides for storage.
> 
> Option 3 is if you like the trailer, get a good cover and pay for storage.


Thanks for all the ideas. I will be putting it on CL in the morning.
[/quote]
Bump


----------



## harley outbacker (Jan 19, 2010)

harley outbacker said:


> A couple suggestions. First, have you tried Craig's list and RV websites(like RVUSA)? I've gotten several leads off of each on my sale.
> 
> Second, around here there are some consignment lots. They charge you a fee per 6 month period, plus take a commission on the sale, but it's an option as it provides for storage.
> 
> Option 3 is if you like the trailer, get a good cover and pay for storage.


Thanks for all the ideas. I will be putting it on CL in the morning.
[/quote]
Bump
[/quote]
Anyone interested? I will also be throwing in the equalizer sway hitch.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with the Sale!!

Have a good tour in Hawaii!!


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

I cross-posted this ad on the WERA motorcycle roadracing forum. Maybe a club racer will be interested?

It's a great deal, we have the same trailer.

G/L with the sale, and thanks for serving.


----------



## hrlyhny (Sep 23, 2009)

harley outbacker said:


> I am selling my new, never used 280 RS. I am military and we are looking at a transfer, to Hawaii, and we will not be able to take the RV with us. I would post pictures but it really is new with no camping in it as of yet. I have added a few things, the slide out awning, power jack and the mud dobber kit. I am looking to get what I have in it $24000.00. Email me with any questions. [email protected] Thanks for looking. *Updated PRICE 20500.00 This is 2010 with electric rear slide.*


Where are you located?


----------

